# Loadin the inferno vid..



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

if anyone knows how to freeze frame on youtube and post the pic, and wouldnt mind freazin around the 5 second mark, can really see it pretty deeply loaded.

avet sx/inferno 8nbait.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I was able to time it just right to see it. A loaded rod bent in half is such a perrrrrty thing...

Robert


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

thekingfeeder said:


> I was able to time it just right to see it. A loaded rod bent in half is such a perrrrrty thing...
> 
> Robert


yeah its like right at the 5 second mark or so, can see it bent very nice..and yes..looks perdy..


Jesse


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

it seems to be loaded at 6sec.. Either way it looked like a very nice cast.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

kmw21230 said:


> it seems to be loaded at 6sec.. Either way it looked like a very nice cast.


http://youtube.com/watch?v=-VeFEmw_SVM


yeah if u look at that link, its at 5 second, but this encrypted link i used to put it up on the site so u dont ahve to click any links, just click play, its about second 6.

iuno where that exkra second camed from 



Jesse


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

you video's look sweet. what type of distance are you getting?

Is the Inferno hard to load?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

kmw21230 said:


> you video's look sweet. what type of distance are you getting?
> 
> Is the Inferno hard to load?


not totally sure on distance, ive never thrown 8nbait in the field much that ive actually gone down and measured, usually stop it b4 it hits, so i dont gotta walk down and pull lead outa the ground hah!

inferno isnt bad to load in my opinion, opinions vary though i guess.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

what do you compare it to?



Jesse Lockowitz said:


> not totally sure on distance, ive never thrown 8nbait in the field much that ive actually gone down and measured, usually stop it b4 it hits, so i dont gotta walk down and pull lead outa the ground hah!
> 
> inferno isnt bad to load in my opinion, opinions vary though i guess.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

kmw21230 said:


> what do you compare it to?


ur asking basically of another rod that throws along the same lines?


iunno what i could really compare it to..unless uve thrown a fusion/fmag?...




Jesse


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

forget the cast look at that perty rod....wish i could get my hands on one so nicely done

but that reel looks like it might be scratched all up


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> forget the cast look at that perty rod....wish i could get my hands on one so nicely done
> 
> but that reel looks like it might be scratched all up


yeah..i wonder ...WHO DROPPED IT ON THE CONCRETE WHILE WE WERE CATFISHING..HRMMM

THANKS CHRIS!!




JeSSe


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Nice beach cast Jessie!

Tommy


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Tommy said:


> Nice beach cast Jessie!
> 
> Tommy


thanks tommy.

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/4365/limit/recent

theres a freeze pic i did, kinda crappy but can see it bent.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

That is a nice bend Jessie. I'd like to point out a couple of things that you are doing *right* to get the rod loaded that way. 

1 - Good arm position. Arms are extended away from the body giving room for a solid punch and pull.

2 - You don't come in with the power too soon. I've had guys ask me recently just what the heck that means. By watching jessie's cast you can see that he doesn't really hit it until the left arm is extended and well out in front of his face and the right is out beside his shoulder. Up to that point everything is just preloading the rod.

Good example of a Hatteras cast.

Tommy


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

Your cast might be prettier than mine but my bait still goes farther and i catch more drum


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

New Kent Newbie said:


> Your cast might be prettier than mine but my bait still goes farther and i catch more drum


 prlly so arthur , go catch a catfish will ya 


nuthin funnier then eddie yellin at ya when ya cast though 

Jesse


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

New Kent Newbie said:


> Your cast might be prettier than mine but my bait still goes farther and i catch more drum


Just wait until he learns to put his a$$ into it. Theres enough there for a remarkable increase in distance.:beer:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

gilly21 said:


> Just wait until he learns to put his a$$ into it. Theres enough there for a remarkable increase in distance.:beer:



LOL Yeah yeah steve. dont hate me cuz im fluffy 



Jesse


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

That sure is a pretty rod.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

I actually did go catch a catfish today i didnt flinch when he yelled did i


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

New Kent Newbie said:


> I actually did go catch a catfish today i didnt flinch when he yelled did i


citation? 



Jesse


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

yep 47 pounds


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

New Kent Newbie said:


> yep 47 pounds


good stuff


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

i you are ever gonna come up and get that rod ill take you


----------



## jerkjigger (Oct 22, 2006)

arthur when you gonna take me catfishing? the obx is kinda boring this time of year


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

Seth you can come up whenever you want just let me know and well go you might be able to talk Casey or Kyle in to comeing up


----------



## jerkjigger (Oct 22, 2006)

ight man. haha caseys itchin to catch somthing and william is wakin up in a cold sweat at night dreamin about spring


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

jesse thought we were freshwater sharkfishing that day...least thats how it ended up


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> jesse thought we were freshwater sharkfishing that day...least thats how it ended up


hrmm yeah..before or after you lost it?....or..before or after u just decided to toss the avet on the cement! 


yeah that was definately wierd man...really wierd...freshwater skark fishkin


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

So thats what yall call catfish


----------

